
Meet the Man Google Hired to Make AI a Reality - ivoflipse
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2014/01/geoffrey-hinton-deep-learning
======
ChristianMarks
_In 2011, an NCAP researcher and Stanford processor named Andrew Ng founded a
deep learning project at Google..._

AI agents are busy improving themselves.

